

Google Launches Chrome for Mac - mcantelon
http://mashable.com/2009/12/08/google-chrome-for-mac-2/

======
Barnabas
It looks like they've just taken the release that we've already had
(4.0.249.30) and made it more public. If you've already had the developer
channel build, then you've already got it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
wyday
If you're on the developer channel you'll continue to be on the developer
channel. That is, eventually a stable 4.0 release will happen, but because
you're on the dev channel you'll be updated to an unstable 5.X beta.

At least that's how it is on Windows.

------
spudlyo
Looks good, imported all my bookmarks from Firefox, seems really snappy and
responsive. Unfortunately extensions do not currently work under OSX, so no
AdSweep extension. Once extensions work I'll give it a shot at replacing
Firefox on my desktop. I can't go back to the web with advertisements, I just
can't.

~~~
dabeeeenster
<http://glimmerblocker.org/>

Proxying blocker for OSX. Works really well.

~~~
spudlyo
Worked for me, thanks! I did have to log out and log back in again for the
system proxy settings to get applied though.

------
lovskogen
Sticking to my Safari – an extra browser is excess.

